# Authentic russian v2 and vapor flask dna40



## Paulie

Hey all

Im testing the waters ere lol

Is anyone bring these in? If not anyone keen on a group buy of either?


----------



## Matt

Does the vapor flask have the new evolve dna board?


----------



## Paulie

Matt said:


> Does the vapor flask have the new evolve dna board?




yes


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matt said:


> Does the vapor flask have the new evolve dna board?


The one retailing now is the dna30 I believe. Will have to wait a bit for evolv to put dna40 into full production. Even then evolv is notorious for unavailability.


----------



## Paulie

Gazzacpt said:


> The one retailing now is the dna30 I believe. Will have to wait a bit for evolv to put dna40 into full production. Even then evolv is notorious for unavailability.



yes and no

apparently they we made available 4 days ago but i think they sold out lol so i guess we gotta wait


----------



## WHeunis

I would probably be interrested in the Russian V2 as a group buy - $55~ is a friggin bargain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

FYI the new Hana Modz version 3 comes with new DNA40 board: https://www.facebook.com/hana.modz

Checked now: will be available 14 October 2014.


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> FYI the new Hana Modz version 3 comes with new DNA40 board: https://www.facebook.com/hana.modz
> 
> Checked now: will be available 14 October 2014.


Thank ohm Johan i really have my eye on the vapor flask lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Here's some specs on their website: http://www.hanamodz.com/pack-v3-dna-40.html

For those that understand Dutch (230 Euro) - in stock and available at: http://www.rookesigaret.nl/uitgelicht/hana-modz-pack-v3/


----------



## Matt

johan said:


> Here's some specs on their website: http://www.hanamodz.com/pack-v3-dna-40.html
> 
> For those that understand Dutch (230 Euro) - in stock and available at: http://www.rookesigaret.nl/uitgelicht/hana-modz-pack-v3/



The dutch one is a dna 30.


----------



## johan

Matt said:


> The dutch one is a dna 30.



Thats weird as Hanamodz stated that ver 3 comes with DNA40 board


----------



## Matt

There are 2 versions of the v3 according to there website. No idea why they didnt made a v4 with the new board.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

The VAPOR FLASK is a beautiful and stylish mod. And takes two 18650 batteries.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro

But dont we need different wiring for coils to use efficently the dna 40?


----------



## Paulie

andro said:


> But dont we need different wiring for coils to use efficently the dna 40?



yes you need nickle 200 i think for the temperature control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

paulph201 said:


> yes you need nickle 200 i think for the temperature control.


And is that available here?


----------



## Paulie

andro said:


> And is that available here?



not sure lol prob not


----------



## andro

So as a matter of interest .....why getting the device?


----------



## Paulie

andro said:


> So as a matter of interest .....why getting the device?



Ive wanted the vapor flask for a while know it just makes sense to get the latest and you can still use normal wire with it without the temp control.


----------



## andro

Cool . Make sense . I was just curios

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

paulph201 said:


> Ive wanted the vapor flask for a while know it just makes sense to get the latest and you can still use normal wire with it without the temp control.



I want one too, but honestly... price of a vaporflask is just too steep for my taste.
So unless you can get it at distributor level price like you can the Russian 2.0 ($55 distro vs. $115+ retail), I just don't see it happening for me.


----------



## johan

I just want the DNA40 board to play with when I'm bored.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

As far as I can tell the DNA40 board was designed with the same physical dimensions as the DNA30 with the exception of the removable "rails", so in theory the DNA40 should fit in all mods designed for the DNA30 chip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

